# Too old to be a Ranger?



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2020)

This dude motivates the shit out me.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 21, 2020)

All I can say is Fuck Yeah!

I'm about to be 38, I still tell myself I'm keeping in shape for the next war. Stupid? I don't know.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 21, 2020)

SFC Marx is one of the best commo guys I’ve ever seen at work. He was the company commo chief when I showed up. Great guy.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 22, 2020)

Absolute stud.  You get in your 50s and start to think about why you still bust your ass to be in shape and ready to go to war, then you see guys like him.  My time on active duty may be over but I have no excuse not be ready to go (my secret fantasy is JMAU is short handed and calls me back to help out for a year, don't tell anyone).


----------



## e8f8d9 (Dec 30, 2020)

I thought you couldn't get an Airborne or Ranger contract with a waiver?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 30, 2020)

e8f8d9 said:


> I thought you couldn't get an Airborne or Ranger contract with a waiver?


If you kick ass and want a shot, anything's possible.

Recruiter's aren't going to waste their mental/physical/professional time with the waiver process if you're a portly pizza fueled garbage disposal waddling up to their desk.  They're expected to get qualified civilians into the force, and why waste time with waiver processes on people who don't have a high chance of making it?


----------

